# Two bikes, one stand...



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I decided that I have been w/o a hardtail for too long. So, I started these two on Saturday.

So far...
*Blk Mkt Riot*
-Eastern Cassette Hub laced to Arrow Racing FRX Rim in Raw with DT Champion spokes.
-Chrome Underboss Stem
-Society 80mm fork
-Eastern Headset

*Commencal VIP 4x*
-Woodman Hub laced to a Spank Subrosa Rin with DT Competition spokes.
-X.9 Short Cage

Pay no attention to the Deity cranks and E13 on the Commencal, the cranks will be on the Riot and I have no idea what I will be doing with the E13.

I will post progress on the Riot soon...it will be rideable on Friday. The Commencal will be my on going project.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Lookin good.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

sic. love the white and green on your Commencal


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm getting green rims for my Norco 4X... How did you read my mind and steal my idea? Color scheme theif!

Lance, tell Allex to get some gas money together and come out to Boulder this weekend to hit the Gunbarrel jumps with me and my boy Harry. Harry's been building out there and there is a really nice step-up trick line. Gonna go work on some 3's and t-whips.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments. I have the rest of the parts on their way. 

Allex is way too poor, I don't see him too much he was Summer help. Bob just bought a snowboard set-up...yes, The Bob.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

This will kill you, but I'm a park skier. Rossi Scratch's FTW!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Ewwww gross! Just kidding, I know you are a Two Plank Wank. This will be Cody's first year snowboarding. I think I'm going to get a pass to A-Basin.

I have some 2009 BB5's on the way for the riot. I'm going to slap the cranks on right now.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Agency said:


> Ewwww gross! Just kidding, I know you are a Two Plank Wank.


I snowboard, too. Mainly on powder days as I handle the steep and deep better on a board. I am a way better skier on rails and jumps than on a board, though.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn that is nice....


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

KMC 810, yeah I went 3/32"...










Odyssey Pedals


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

damn, those are hot!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Ahhhh...My bars won't be here till Tuesday! I just accidently sold my levers to a customer too...

UGP Saddle and Alienation Post.










BB5's and a healthy pelvic thrust from Hunter...


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

*No camera!*

NS bars are on and the front wheel is built. BUT...no camera today. :madman: It rides awesome, first downtown run will be on Saturday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

i think i just came in my pants a little bit...



















































































...yes, yes i did.


----------



## INFamous (Apr 24, 2008)

what gearing are you running on the black market?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

That bike is incredibly gay. Seriously.

Who the hell would want that crap. 















































Ok. I want your bike. 
Nice build Lance...


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

INFamous said:


> what gearing are you running on the black market?


30/16 as a temporary set-up. I'm going smaller on the front when I find a good ring.

Ok, here it tis'...


















NS Bars:








DMR Revolver 20mm to a raw Arrow Racing FRX w/DT Competition Spokes








Agency/Lizard Skin Peatty Grips and Cane Creek Levers









Thanks, it's a ton of fun...


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

That is a BEAUTY! I tried to build an Atomlab Trailpimp with that colour scheme but the frame broke and I got a black and white Atomlab Pimp2... I wanna red one now :-(


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I rode that bike today... Wow. 

Lance, thanks for letting me and my little girl Parker take it for a parking lot spin!


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

I want my dk to look that sick so bad. I unfortunately dont own a bike shop so I guess its gonna take me a little longer than you though


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks!

It is kinda of Atomish in color now that I look at it. I was inspired by that Kuwahara that I restored.

After Interbike I'm going to build up the Commencal.


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

Since you do alot of customizing, whats the average cost of getting a bike re-painted? Im thinking I wanna either go red or maroon on my dk


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

About $75 for powedercoat...depends on the color and frame.


----------



## INFamous (Apr 24, 2008)

sick bike! how much does it weigh?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

About 31 lbs. I weigh like 230 so I didn't build it with too light of parts in mid. I'm changing the tires after my ride last night and I haven't cut the post. I would imagine after I change some things it will be right at 30#'s.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Why are you dumping the small block 8's? I could use one if you are selling them.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Sidewall isn't very tough. I'm putting a Launch on the back and something a little smaller on the front. One of them is brand new, the other is Allex's.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice bikes.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

that looks sweet.wheres that fork from and how do you like it?


----------



## INFamous (Apr 24, 2008)

definitely one of the sickest bikes ive seen! in a while.


----------



## yoboe (Jul 29, 2007)

is that shop JRA cycles?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks, for the comments...it was an awesome bike down at Interbike.



dd13 said:


> that looks sweet.wheres that fork from and how do you like it?


Thanks, the fork is a Society fork available from any local shop that sells through BTI.



yoboe said:


> is that shop JRA cycles?


It is The Agency Bike + Board in Littleton, CO.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

So, hows that green one coming along?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I just got back from Interbike so it really hasn't seen any building action. We picked up a new sponsor so we are going to have to see what they give us to complete the build. I'm a bit up in the air on which cranks to run.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

Check out the Profile Cranks.
Would probably go good on that bike.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

NS has some quality stuff, bars included.

IM SO BROKE


----------



## yeti_tamer (Jul 20, 2008)

ncossey said:


> Since you do alot of customizing, whats the average cost of getting a bike re-painted? Im thinking I wanna either go red or maroon on my dk


 your could do a candy pwdrct for like 150 and ya regualr pwdrct depending on where you go is 75 to 130, cutsom paint is the shiat, i just painted my p3 last week:thumbsup:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Cody








Joel and daughter









Now, if people would quit riding my bike and take a photo of me that would be great.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

slick piece of machinery. I'm diggin' the raw FRX's.


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey thats me!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> slick piece of machinery. I'm diggin' the raw FRX's.


Thanks, I kinda wish I had laced the wheels with silver spokes and nipples. I love the FRX's.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Agency said:


> Cody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That cool guy with his daughter on your bike looks like he's about to shred gnar gnar.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

*An Update!!!!!*

Decided to finish this thing up...yes, the riot is apart in the photos. I traded the fork for the 4xWC. It will have a new fork by Wednesday.

Added SRS, 4x WC, Saints, etc.

It will be a 1 x 5 drivetrain. I have another Spank rim for the front with another Woodman hub. I also have a Woodman headset for it.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Can't wait to see that Commencal built up!! I've been super interested in a Commencal hardtail. A little unclear on what those tabs are on the top and bottom of the headtube are for...


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

im pretty sure those "tabs" are for threading in bolts - when you loosen the bolts you can take out the cups which sit in the headtube and flip them around to change up the HA angle of the frame


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

greenblinker104 said:


> im pretty sure those "tabs" are for threading in bolts - when you loosen the bolts you can take out the cups which sit in the headtube and flip them around to change up the HA angle of the frame[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah, that's what they are for. Why the quotes on "tabs" though?


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

why does this thread title make me think of lesbian scat porn?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

They include two headtubes and two set's of dropouts on many of the frame sets. The silver headtube sleeve is at 0*. The black one can be adjusted from +1* to -1*. I have it set-up for -1* right now.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Yeah.... I need one now


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Noooo! Freaking UPS is adding 2 days to the shipment so I won't have the parts until Friday. I used an Ultegra cassette and a SRAM chain. The fork for the other bike doesn't come until Friday too...I'm bikeless.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

*Finished!...Sort-of...*

I just need a seatpost for it...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

The Agency said:


> I just need a seatpost for it...


Those wheels are teh sikkness.


----------



## Vladimher (Jan 8, 2009)

I've ridden it, got wood.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey Joel, Do you like the Mountain Dew can holding the seatpost in? Vlady, you can't ride it anymore...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Speaking of seatposts. I need a new one for my Norco. I bought a new T.H.E. junior saddle for it, but the post that came with the bike is a pivitol. My Norco has a weird post size, so I don't have anything that will fit. It's bigger than a bmx, but smaller than a normal mtb.

On a side note, I have decided to start riding vert again. Any of you guys wanna start hitting up Woodward once a week? I'm itching to hit that back bowl before I transition to that 13' halfpipe.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

joelalamo45 said:


> Speaking of seatposts. I need a new one for my Norco. I bought a new T.H.E. junior saddle for it, but the post that came with the bike is a pivitol. My Norco has a weird post size, so I don't have anything that will fit. It's bigger than a bmx, but smaller than a normal mtb.
> 
> On a side note, I have decided to start riding vert again. Any of you guys wanna start hitting up Woodward once a week? I'm itching to hit that back bowl before I transition to that 13' halfpipe.


If your post is the same size as the new one it is a 27.2, give me a call.

Mike (Vlady) rides Woodward at least once a week. Matt wanted to go last night. Call me for that too.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I have to work tomorrow, so I'll call you. You gonna be in the shop?

Oh, I learned frontside boardslides. Proper, like I ollie into them. Yeah, I've benn doing some snowboarding.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll be here...


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Vladimher said:


> I've ridden it, got wood.


That was only mildly gay...

The bike on the other hand, is very ungay, except for those polygon rotors, which suck.


----------



## killacitythrasher (Oct 23, 2008)

joelalamo what year is ur norco i have an 03 250 and the seat post size is 26.0


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

It's an '07 XXXX


----------



## Minden (Mar 15, 2008)

Ha I was looking at the Riot and realized on my (red) Mob I have those same peaty grips, same seat post, and same seat but in a different color.... sweet set ups on both of those bikes for sure. 
Have you noticed how the alienation seat post tapers out at the top so you cant slam it?


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Minden said:


> Ha I was looking at the Riot and realized on my (red) Mob I have those same peaty grips, same seat post, and same seat but in a different color.... sweet set ups on both of those bikes for sure.
> Have you noticed how the alienation seat post tapers out at the top so you cant slam it?


Thanks! Yeah, it looks just like the Ceneca pivotal. Probably made by Ceneca with a Alienation tag on it.


----------



## Minden (Mar 15, 2008)

The Agency said:


> Thanks! Yeah, it looks just like the Ceneca pivotal. Probably made by Ceneca with a Alienation tag on it.


Haha probably, I'm not sure how I feel about when companies do that. Its a strong post though (I sawed through mine to try and get it lower before I saw the taper  ), and it works well... I could only get my seat like an inch lower before it hits the wheel anyways.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

The Agency said:


> 30/16 as a temporary set-up. I'm going smaller on the front when I find a good ring.
> 
> Ok, here it tis'...


Sweet setup! That fork is definitely an RST Space fork rebranded for Society, I have the same fork on my bike.

Here is a pic from when she was brand spankin new:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Made a few changes to the Riot...

Added a 25t Imperial, 12t cog, Odsy BB, Demolition cranks, and took off the front brake. All this in time for me to put it up for sale :madman: :madman: :madman:


















I need to add a half link but I only have 1/8" half links here right now.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Same taper on the Macniel 27.2 post I have. It's so subtle you can't even see it, but you can't push it down further into the frame.

A lot of these parts/saddles/etc come from just a few sources, it's pretty common. 

JMH


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

On my DMR Transition I used a Primo Pivotal and a shim for the post. You can slam the Primo all the way down.


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

The VIP is for real the fasted bike I have every road! Nice job on the build lancolot!!! Sucks you gotta sell the riot.   You gotta shred the comencal next season!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------

